# Ajout de ram dans un PPC G4



## catbarto (26 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de ruiner le PPC G4 ( 1.25Ghz) d'un ami en voulant ajouter une barrette de RAM de 1Go car je travaille chez lui occasionnellement pour modifier un petit catalogue sur Xpress. Bon, ce n'est pas la dernière génération mais j'ai du ma à croire que la carte mère est morte comme le lui a dit un vendeur de chez Apple store, tout simplement parce que j'ai mis la barrette en plus! La bête n'a jamais voulu redémarrer, mais rien du tout, même pas un ptit coup, just stop... J'ai retiré la barrette mais il n'a rien voulu savoir, il semble naze... Que faire, maintenant ? je ne vais pas l'abandonner comme cela...? Avez-vous une idée, connaissez-vous un bon docteur qui pourrait faire un diagnostic sans me ruiner autant que lui ? Si quelqu'un a une idée du problème, j'écoute, j'entends...! Merci!


----------



## BG1000 (26 Février 2010)

Question stupide:

Avez vous touché une surface non isolante pour vous décharger de l'électricité statique ?

BG


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

catbarto a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je viens de ruiner le PPC G4 ( 1.25Ghz) d'un ami en voulant ajouter une barrette de RAM de 1Go car je travaille chez lui occasionnellement pour modifier un petit catalogue sur Xpress. Bon, ce n'est pas la dernière génération mais j'ai du ma à croire que la carte mère est morte comme le lui a dit un vendeur de chez Apple store, tout simplement parce que j'ai mis la barrette en plus! La bête n'a jamais voulu redémarrer, mais rien du tout, même pas un ptit coup, just stop... J'ai retiré la barrette mais il n'a rien voulu savoir, il semble naze... Que faire, maintenant ? je ne vais pas l'abandonner comme cela...? Avez-vous une idée, connaissez-vous un bon docteur qui pourrait faire un diagnostic sans me ruiner autant que lui ? Si quelqu'un a une idée du problème, j'écoute, j'entends...! Merci!



Bonjour
quel est le modèle de ce PPC G4 ? n'y a t il pas sur la carte mère un bouton de réinitialisation que tu pourrais utiliser ?
cordialement JP


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Bonjour
> quel est le modèle de ce PPC G4 ? n'y a t il pas sur la carte mère un bouton de réinitialisation que tu pourrais utiliser ?
> cordialement JP



Oui, il faut le modèle du mac: iMac, eMac ?
Attention avec le bouton, on n'en est pas encore là...Solution ultime à utliser avec parcimonie et surtout précaution !!!


----------



## catbarto (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses. Oui, j'ai touché avec le tourne vis, les parties métalliques... sinon, c'est un imac de 1.25 mghz et il avait 256 mo de RAM. Un vendeur d'Apple store m'avait dit que cet appareil pouvait avoir jusqu'à 1go de mémoire mais chez Surcouf où j'ai acheté la barrette, le vendeur m'a assuré que je pouvais rajouter 1go même si le total dépassait les 1go puisque la barrette d'origine de 256 est inamovible. Vous me confirmez qu'il m'a bien conseillée ?


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour
L imac 1,25GHZ peu fonctionner sans soucis avec 2G de memoire 
 la ram peu ne pas etre compatible, ou mal mise
Possible d avoir reference ?
Debrancher cable et changement de prise d alimentation, on ne sait jamais !!!!!


----------



## catbarto (28 Février 2010)

Pour la mémoire, c'était une SO-DIMM DDR  PC 2700 333 MGz PATRIOT mais je l'ai retirée et j'ai ré essayé de brancher, sur différentes prises mais rien ne passe, mais rien du tout... comme si le fait d'ouvrir seulement la machine avait abimé quelque chose...


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Mars 2010)

Avez vous pensez a otez l ancienne pate thermique , avant d en remettre?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2010)

Pour confirmation: tu n'as pas démonté la boule, juste la plaque qui donne accès à la barette en dessous ? (d'ailleurs il me semble que la 2ème n'est pas au format sodimm, de mémoire ^^, à vérifier)
Autrement, ça pourrait bien être l'alim qui aurait laché (pure coincidence, rien à voir avec l'installation d'une barette) ..... C'est assez répandu sur ces machines, malheureusement


----------



## catbarto (1 Mars 2010)

Vous êtes gentil avec votre "pâte thermique"... mais non, j'ai seulement ôté le disque métal et j'ai eu seulement accès à l'ajout de mémoire et en effet, Pamoi, je pense à une coincidence d'évènements quand j'ai ouvert le truc. 

Mon ami s'est déjà fait à l'idée de changer son ordinateur et son souci maintenant est de récupérer les données de son disque dur, alors voilà, comment je fais pour ouvrir plus et sortir le disque qui lui, à priori, n'est pas endommagé ? J'ai un autre copain qui me dit pouvoir récupérer les données si je lui confie le DD.

Mais quand même, pour l'utilisation qu'on fait de cet ordinateur ( traitement de texte, de photos, un peu PAO, internet, musique et vidéos léger ), je trouve dommage de mettre au rebus un appareil de 2004. 

J'ai une machine à laver qui date de 1987 et qui fonctionne encore très bien.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2010)

catbarto a dit:


> J'ai une machine à laver qui date de 1987 et qui fonctionne encore très bien.



Si jamais l'envie te venait de la booster en mémoire, retiens toi ....


----------



## catbarto (2 Mars 2010)

oui... la mémoire...  mais une petit pâte thermique pour la réchauffer, j'dis pas 
Sinon, pour sortir le disque dur, vous avez une idée?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2010)

Il y a des tutos sur le net, mais franchement, la machine est *très* délicate à démonter. débutants et/ou néophytes s'abstenir..... ne serait-ce que par respect pour l'objet 
Une solution possible dans tes messages privés...


----------



## ben206stras (5 Mars 2010)

catbarto a dit:


> Vous êtes gentil avec votre "pâte thermique"... mais non, j'ai seulement ôté le disque métal et j'ai eu seulement accès à l'ajout de mémoire et en effet, Pamoi, je pense à une coincidence d'évènements quand j'ai ouvert le truc.
> 
> Mon ami s'est déjà fait à l'idée de changer son ordinateur et son souci maintenant est de récupérer les données de son disque dur, alors voilà, comment je fais pour ouvrir plus et sortir le disque qui lui, à priori, n'est pas endommagé ? J'ai un autre copain qui me dit pouvoir récupérer les données si je lui confie le DD.
> 
> ...



Pour la barrette de RAM interne (pas celle que tu as ajoutée), le format est 168 PIN, donc pas de risque de se méprendre.

Sur la barrette que tu as ajoutée, est-il écrit "CL 3" ? Ce qui signifierait que la barrette est de classe 3, soit de haute qualité. Une barrette de classe 2 ou moindre ne fonctionnera pas sur iMac en général.

Pour les données présentes sur cet iMac, laisse pour l'instant le DD là où il est car son contenu peut être lisible sans le sortir de là via un autre mac et un cable Firewire, utiliser le mode Target (décrit sur beaucoup de fil sur le forum).

Mais aussi, retirer la barrette fautive, et essayer un reset PRAM et NVRAM avant de faire quoi que ce soir d'autre.
En effet, si une barrette de RAM n'est pas compatible avec la machine, elle refuse tout simplement de s'allumer... Et je crois qu'elle émet certains bips. 

Une telle machine est encore totalement compétitive pour des gens qui ne font que des choses classiques (surf, écoute de musique, traitement de texte, visualisation de films, etc). A ne surtout pas jeter donc. 

EDIT : Et pour ce qui est de la pâte thermique, ne t'en préoccupe pas tant que tu ne démonte pas plus la machine que ce que tu as fait, c'est-à-dire, enlever le capot en dessous de la boule. Il n'y en a pas là.


----------



## catbarto (9 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous,

Ce week-end, j'ai été assez radicale étant donné que mon ami a un nouveau Mac et que mon problème était de récupérer les données... donc j'ai tout ouvert pour sortir le DD (merci à Pamoi pour les tutoriels, cela m'a aidée mais comme pour les recettes de cuisine, ya un coup de main à avoir et c'est clair que je ne l'avais pas vraiment ... néanmoins, j'ai sorti mon DéDé, l'ai placé dans une boite qu'on m'avait prêtée et j'ai récupéré mes affaires.

Maintenant, je me retrouve avec une pauvre bête blessée avec le DD et le lecteur DVD à l'extérieur, une mémoire RAM additionnelle de 1Go ( CL2 (merci Surcouf pour le conseil et la vente) c'est trop peu...) mais un bel écran (connais pas la taille...) et des éléments encore largement viables; si Ben206stras, qui a, semble-t-il un objet similaire, veut récupérer en pension ce pauvre animal, c'est avec plaisir que je le lui confie...

Aujourd'hui, je ne bosse pas... je vais m'intéresser à mon lave-vaisselle qui m'a lâchée et  qui date de 1998... souhaitez-moi bonne chance...


----------



## ben206stras (9 Mars 2010)

Petit message par mp...

C'est une bonne chose pour les données de ton cher Dédé 

Edit : Et bon lave-vaisselle !


----------



## labosse-2009 (10 Mars 2010)

slt, 

si tu as besoin d'un mac... J'ai quelques bestioles en rab donc un G4 400 boosté à 1,3 ghz qui fonctionne très bien...


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Mars 2010)

J ai deja du mal a lui vendre le mien !!!!!


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2010)

labosse-2009 a dit:


> slt,
> 
> si tu as besoin d'un mac... J'ai quelques bestioles en rab donc un G4 400 boosté à 1,3 ghz qui fonctionne très bien...



400 @ 1,3 ..., ça me parait beaucoup ..... 300%


----------



## catbarto (11 Mars 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> J ai deja du mal a lui vendre le mien !!!!!



Je ne suis pas au courant...


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Mars 2010)

catbarto a dit:


> Je ne suis pas au courant...



Desole de la meprise , cela etait adresse a mon ami ben


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2010)

tsss

une remarque:
dès qu'il s'agit de G4 tournesol  ben n'a pas d'amis , il a des clients
nuance
:rateau:


----------



## ben206stras (12 Mars 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Desole de la meprise , cela etait adresse a mon ami ben



C'était pas un tournesol !

Je vais en planter tout un champ derrière chez moi, juste en face de l'école :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> tsss
> 
> une remarque:
> dès qu'il s'agit de G4 tournesol  ben n'a pas d'amis , il a des clients
> ...



Euh... Christophe2312  a été le fournisseur du premier tournesol que j'ai acheté... Mon superbe 800 !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2010)

ben206stras a dit:


> Euh... Christophe2312  a été le fournisseur du premier tournesol que j'ai acheté... Mon superbe 800 !


Aaaah 
c'est donc une bande organisée, avec parrain et tout ...
 les rires initiatiques doivent etre costauds , lancer de torx  ( sur vis mouvante) ,demontage- remontage de ventilo dans le noir etc


----------



## ben206stras (14 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaah
> c'est donc une bande organisée, avec parrain et tout ...
> les rires initiatiques doivent etre costauds , lancer de torx  ( sur vis mouvante) ,demontage- remontage de ventilo dans le noir etc



Ca a été plus facile en effet pour faire mon apprentissage, mais maintenant que je maîtrise... !


----------

